# cleaning engine bay.



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

can anyone recommend any products. i know a lot of people use GUNK but am scared this will damage chrome /shiny parts? what do you guys use on your engine bays which is safe.

cheers


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Simple Green....and water.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Serious performance citrus cleaner I found to be very good


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like to use a number of different products including..

- Swissvax detail brush
- Meguiars' slide lock brush
- Meguiars' APC
- 303 Aerospace Protectant
- Meguiars' NXT Metal Polish 
- Zaino AIO etc etc..


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

i use auto glym engine and machine cleaner and some elbow grease lol


----------



## welsh bob (Feb 20, 2013)

i used cillit bang on mine and have done on many cars i have owned good stuff and my mrs keeps buying it for the house but make sure you cover your air filter and electrics before you hose pipe it off


----------

